# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  من قال إن أوراق الطماطم غير صالحة للأكل؟

## max_11

ووجد الباحثون أن الطماطم الخضراء الغنية بمادة التوماتين ومادة التوماتين المنقى تمنع نمو العديد من خلايا السرطان بالنسبة للبشر 
بعد قضاء 20 عاما قمت خلالها بزراعة حديقة منزلي في مدينة بالو ألتو المشمسة، التي تقع بعيدا عن الساحل، انتقلت العام الماضي إلى سان فرانسيسكو التي تبعد 40 ميلا، وتتسم سان فرانسيسكو بطقس بارد، كما أنه يكثر في أشهر الصيف الضباب.  
ولا يعد ذلك المناخ المناسب لزراعة الطماطم التي يفضل زراعتها في طقس حار، ولذا أجد أنه في نهاية شهر يوليو (تموز) لا تحمل نباتات الطماطم الخاصة بي سوى عدد قليل من الثمار الخضراء، لكن، تكون هناك الكثير من الأوراق المزدهرة.  
وربما لا يكون مذاق أوراق النبات شبيهاً بمذاق الطماطم الناضجة، لكن تحتوي هذه الأوراق على نكهة الطماطم، وقد جعلني ذلك أفكر في السبب الذي يمنع استخدام أوراق الطماطم بدرجة أكبر في عملية الطهو.  
السبب هو أن أوراق نبات الطماطم تكون سامة! 
وهذه هي الإجابة التي قالها معظم الناس عندما ذكرت لهم الفكرة، لكن، تبين أنه لا توجد أدلة سليمة تقف وراء هذا الاعتقاد الشائع، ولذا، صنعت بطريقة مختلفة صلصة باستا بنكهة الأوراق من كتاب بول برتولي، وهي صلصة مفضلة لي.  
وأعتقد أن أوراق الطماطم تستحق أن تكون ضمن سلسلة الأعشاب التي نستخدمها في عملية الطهو. 
وهناك أسباب تجعلنا نشعر بالحذر عند التعامل مع نبات الطماطم، فهو ينتمي إلى عائلة ظل الليل سيئة السمعة، وتضم خضراوات هذه العائلة مركبات شبه قلوية سامة. 
وعلى مدى عدة قرون، بعد أن أخذ الإسبان لأول مرة الطماطم من المكسيك إلى أوروبا، كان ينظر إلى الثمرة والنبات على حد سواء على أن بهما مخاطر، لكن، في الوقت الحالي نجد أن الثمرة تمثل نجم أشهر الصيف، وما زالت باقي أجزاء النبات تحيط بها الشكوك.  
وللأسف، لا توجد قائمة يمكن الوثوق بها عن النباتات السامة لمعرفة رأي قاطع حول ما يصلح أن يؤكل وما لا يصلح. 
ولدى إدارة الأغذية والأدوية الأميركية قاعدة بيانات على الشبكة الإلكترونية عن النباتات السامة، لكن هناك تأكيداً على أن هذه القاعدة ليست رسمية، لأن المعلومات التي تتضمنها لم يتم التأكد منها، ولأنها تتغير بصورة مستمرة.  
وعلى أي حال فإن القول بأن مادة ما سامة يعد وصفا غير دقيق، لأن ذلك يعتمد على الجرعة بالإضافة إلى متغيرات أخرى، وتذكر الكثير من الكتيبات التي تتناول النباتات السامة أن نبات الطماطم كان سببا في مقتل حيوانات حية وإصابة أناس بأمراض.  
وحسب ما ورد في كتيب «التسمم والجرعة الزائدة في الأدوية» الصادر عن شبكة الحد من السموم بكاليفورنيا، الذي حرره كينت أر أولسون (ماك جراو هيل 2006)، فإن المادة السامة في الطماطم هي مادة سولانين، وهي إحدى مادتين قلويتين تجعل من البطاطا الخضراء سامة، كما أن النسبة المرتفعة من مادة السولانين تؤدي إلى مقتل الحيوانات وتتسبب في الشعور بالغثيان والهلوسة والموت بالنسبة للبشر. 
يبدو ذلك شيئا مريعا، لكن، لا توجد سوى أدلة ضئيلة في الكتب الطبية والبيطرية على احتواء الطماطم على مادة سامة، وقد عثر على حالة طبية واحدة، تمثل إشارة غير موثقة بخصوص طفل أصابه المرض بسبب شاي من ورق نبات الطماطم، وقد ذكر ذلك في كتاب صدر عام 1974 عن النباتات السامة، وعلى النقيض من القصص القليلة التي تتناول تسمم الماشية، فإن الدراسة التي أجريت في إسرائيل عام 1996، لم تظهر أثاراً سلبية عندما تناولت الماشية نبات الطماطم على مدى 42 يوما. 
وهناك خطأ كيميائي في القول بأن مادة السولانين هي المادة السامة.  
وفي رسالة عبر البريد الإلكتروني، كتب الدكتور ميندال فريدمان من وزارة الزراعة الأميركية، الذي درس المواد شبه القلوية في البطاطا والطماطم على مدى عقدين من الزمان، أن الطماطم التجارية تحتوي على مادة توماتين. 
وقال إن مادة السولانين مادة شبه قلوية توجد في البطاطا، وتوجد كميات كبيرة من مادة التوماتين في ثمار الطماطم الخضراء، التي يأكلها الناس منذ مدة طويلة، سواء كانت مجففة أو معالجة بمحلول حمضي، ويبدو أن مادة التوماتين عبارة مادة شبه قلوية لا تتسم بالخطورة نسبيا.  
وفي عام 2000، أورد الدكتور فريدمان وزملاؤه، أنه عند إعطاء حيوانات تجارب مادة التوماتين، فإن جمع المادة مر خلال الحيوانات من دون امتصاها، ومن الواضح أن المادة شبه القلوية ترتبط بالكوليسترول في الجهاز الهضمي ويخرج المزيج مخلصا الجسم من المادة شبه القلوية ومن الكوليسترول.  
ووجد الباحثون أن الطماطم الخضراء الغنية بمادة التوماتين والتوماتين المنقى ساعدت على تقليل معدلات كوليسترول «إل دي إل» غير المرغوب به داخل الحيوانات، ووجد الدكتور فريدمان أن مستخلصا من الطماطم الخضراء يساعد على التقليل من فرصة ظهور السرطان في الحيوانات. 
وخلال الشهر الماضي أورد أن هذا المستخلص ومادة التوماتين المنقى تمنع نمو العديد من خلايا السرطان بالنسبة للبشر، وأظهرت دراسات أخرى أن مادة التوماتين المنقى تبدو تحاكي الجهاز المناعي في العديد من النواحي. 
وحسب ما ورد في كتاب «نباتات أميركا الشمالية السامة» (جامعة أيوا برس، 2001) لجورج إي بوروز ورونالد تيرل، فإن الجرعة السامة من مادة التوماتين بالنسبة للآدمي البالغ تحتاج إلى رطل على الأقل من أوراق الطماطم. وخلص الاثنان إلى أن «الخطر في معظم المواقف يكون ضئيلا». 
وإذا كانت أوراق الطماطم لا تستحق ما يقال عن سُمّيتها، فما الذي استطيع القيام به عند استخدامها؟  
من الملاحظ أن الطهاة تجاهلوا هذه الأوراق، حتى داخل المنطقة التي أكلت فيها الطماطم للمرة الأولى، وتأكدت من ذلك مع ديانا كيندي، أستاذة ثقافة الطعام المكسيكي؛ وميريل برسيلا، الطاهية والكاتبة، التي سافرت كثيرا بحثا عن الطهو الأميركي اللاتيني، ولم تقابل أي منهما أوراق الطماطم خلال عمليات الطهو. 
وأعرب الكثير من الكتاب الأوروبيين بصورة واضحة عن رفضهم الرائحة القوية التي تنبع من الأوراق الخام، وكتب فيليب ميلر في «قاموس بستاني» (1731) أن «النباتات تبعث رائحة كريهة قوية تجعل منها غير مناسبة لأن تكون بالقرب من مكان السكن أو أي مكان آخر يرتاده الناس كثيرا». 
لكن، ما يمكن أن تكون رائحته غير جيدة في الهواء الطلق، يمكن أن يكون له مذاق جيد عند عمل الصلصة، وقد تعلمت ذلك منذ أعوام من بول برتولي، الطاهي وصانع السالومي في بركيلي بولاية كاليفورنيا، الذي نحى هذه الفكرة الشائعة جانبا وروج لأوراق الطماطم في كتابه «الطبخ باليد» (كلاركسون بوتر، 2003).  
وفي رسالة عبر البريد الإلكتروني، قال برتولي أخيرا: «بدأت في استخدام أوراق الطماطم من أجل تحسين نكهة صلصات الطماطم السريعة التي كنت أعدها في تشز بانيز عام 1987 تقريبا، وقد وجدت أوراق الطماطم فعالة جدا للحصول على مذاق طماطم قطفت للتو». 
وأضاف: «بعد عام اجتازت عائلة من الغزال سور منزلي، وأكلت محصول الطماطم لدي، ولم تمنعهم الأوراق، بل في حقيقة الأمر جاءت في اليوم الذي تلى طلبا للمزيد، وجربت استخدام القليل من الأوراق في صلصة وعدت أيضا في اليوم التالي ولم تكن هناك آثار ضارة، ومنذ هذا الحين، استخدم أوراق الطماطم باستمرار». 
وبعيدا عن صلصة برتولي الممتازة التي تستخدم فيها أوراق الطماطم، وجدت مجموعة من الاستخدامات غير الشهيرة لأوراق الطماطم، وكان جميعها في آسيا. 
وخلال استكشافه لشرق الهند في القرن السابع عشر، أشار عالم النباتات الهولندي جي إي رومبف إلى أن شعب جزيرة أمبون، وهي حاليا جزء من إندونيسيا، كانوا يأكلون الأوراق الخام بالسمك ومع المحار المخمر. 
وبعد ذلك وجد عالم النباتات جاي كي هاسكارل أن الأوراق الصغيرة كانت تأكل مع الأرز، لكن، قالت لي سري أوين، وهي إندونيسية تكتب في الأطعمة، عبر البريد الإلكتروني إنها لم تسمع عن أي من هذه الأطباق.  
وأخيرا خلال حلقة من برنامج «الطاهي الحديدي» الياباني عام 2000، قدم الطاهي هيرويوكي ساكاي، سمكا خاما في صلصة تضمنت أوراق طماطم مجففة.  
وهناك براءة اختراع يابانية حالية لعملية معالجة يتم خلالها تجفيف نباتات الطماطم وطحنها لتكوين بودرة غذائية ثرية بمواد تمنع التسمم. 
وقد حاولت الجمع بلطف بين أوراق الطماطم المقطعة وبعض من صلصة السمك، فوجدت أن الناتج يكون مادة ذات نكهة جميلة يمكن استخدامها مع الأرز ومع سمك الهلبوت، وبعد ذلك قمت بقلي الأوراق لبضع ثوان على كل جانب لتكون مقرمشة ونصف شفافة بصورة جميلة وذات طعم لذيذ مع بعض حبيبات الملح، وعندما تكون أوراق الطماطم جافة، فمذاقها مثل الشاي. 
وعند غلي الأوراق وتصفيتها من الماء فإن ملاعق مملوءة بأوراق الطماطم تعطي نكهة خضراء قوية ولونا على صلصة البستو، ولا توجد آثار جانبية. 
وعند التأكد من معدل الأمان خلال عمل صلصة البستو، قمت بفحص الريحان، وهو لا يحتوي على أي مواد شبه قلوية، لكن وجد أن مادتين من مكوناته الكيميائية قد تؤديان إلى تلف في الـ«دي إن إيه» وإلى سرطان في الحيوانات.  
وتوجد المادتان، استراغول وميثيلوغينول، في أعشاب أخرى وتضاف إلى الأطعمة المعبأة، وقد دعت هيئة أوروبية معنية بالأمن الغذائي إلى تنظيم استخدامها.  
لا يوجد دليل على أن تناول صلصة البيستو به مخاطر، واكتشف باحثون في جامعة واغنينغن في هولندا وفي مركز نسلة للأبحاث في لوزان بسويسرا، أن مستخلصا من أوراق الريحان يمكن أن يمنع تلف الـ«دي إن إيه» الذي تتسبب فيه مادة استراغول. 
لكن، تظهر الحكايات عن أوراق الطماطم والريحان أننا لا نعرف سوى القليل عما نأكل، حيث تحتوي الأطعمة النباتية على الآلاف من المواد الكيميائية المختلفة، ويمكن لأي منها أن يكون له عدد من الآثار المختلفة على الجسم، ويكون للبعض منها آثار بسيطة والبعض الآخر ليس له أثر. 
ونحن نأكل ما نأكله اعتمادا على فهم بسيط، خبرة طويلة، لكنها محدودة، وكلما تعرفنا على المزيد ربما تكون أوراق الطماطم مكونا شائعا وربما أيضا لا يحدث ذلك، وفي هذه الأثناء، عندما انظر من النافذة وأبحث بعيني عن ثمار البرتقال على النباتات، فإنه من الجيد أن أعرف أن نضج الثمرة ليس هو كل شيء.

----------


## amm1

شكرا على المعلومة  :Smile:

----------


## max_11

شكرا عالمرور والتشجيع

----------

